# Pattern Testers for Sewing Patterns



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if anyone on here has made a sewing pattern to sell on Craftsy or Etsy, etc.? A few years ago I made a knitting pattern and, thanks to Ravelry, was easily able to find free pattern testers and get it on the market. No luck with a sewing pattern, though, and I wouldn't consider selling it without having it tested first.

I don't have a blog or any other platform from which to ask for testers. Nor do any of my friends sew. I was hoping to have it finished, tested and on Craftsy by the end of October!! Durn!

I did ask the moderators of the Ravelry Free Pattern Testers Group and was told that I couldn't ask in that group. So I asked in a Sewing Group, and had one response. That's great. But, I need more than one! On Threadbias, I had one response also, but she couldn't meet the deadline - November 20 (which is getting more flexible everyday). 

So, I'm wondering if anyone has ever needed a sewing pattern tested, and if so, WHAT DID YOU DO?

Any ideas?

If you've read this far, thanks for that, and if you have any ideas, I will be tickled pink!!


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

It would help if we knew where you lived and exactly what type of pattern you wanted testing i.e. ladies clothing/mens clothing/baby wear/crafting - maybe that way you would get more testers offering their help. Good luck, I admire people with the get up and go that you have.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

In the 3 years since your postings, there is now a section called "Other Crafts".
Perhaps ask over in that section, you may get more responses or ideas.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-23-1.html


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

The pattern is "The StayWarm Bread Basket". It is designed to keep dinner breads warm for up to an hour. It is fairly quick to make, takes intermediate sewing skills with some quilting experience helpful. Most sewists would have some of the materials on hand, but probably not all of them.

I was hoping that someone would be familiar with recruiting pattern testers. Most pattern testers provide the materials and the needed feedback.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually looked at the section "Other Crafts". I debated which section would be the best place to post this.

I don't post often, it's true, but I read people's posts and smile at the baby pictures (Love Arthur), laugh at the jokes, have good thoughts for those having problems, and watch for the "Secret Lives of Sheep".

I never seem to see the posts when they are 'fresh'. Mostly a day or two late.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

As far as seeing the "fresh posts", are you looking at newest topics, or do you read the daily newsletter? You will see the posts as soon as they are posted, if you log in and go to newest topics. You will see all the posts in the areas that you subscribe to.
I DON'T sew, sorry.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I get the Knitting Paradise knitting and crochet forum digest. I usually check my email every evening before bed, and I save the Knitting Paradise for last. It's uplifting to read the many helpful and kind exchanges on here, and I find it a good way to wind down before going to bed.

Lately, I've been pretty much just reading the General Chit Chat, and I suppose that is why I felt more comfortable posting my question here. But, I imagine that GalaxyCraft is correct; I should have posted in the Other Crafts section.

Thanks!


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Aleigh

I would give it a go, depending on the difficulty. I`m having a right old time of it with a Burda pattern at the moment, that just doesn`t fit correctly.   

Patinjapan


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a sewist and would love to test for you, but Nov 20th is so very close. If it is not an overly complicated pattern it's possible... PM me if u want to discuss further. Elizabeth


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Patinjapan,

The pattern is for a small item and fairly quick to make. I'm calling it the StayWarm Bread Basket. It's designed to keep dinner breads warm for up to an hour. It is for intermediate sewists, with some quilting experience helpful.

Most of the materials are easy, and most quilters/sewists would probably have most already in their stash.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I meant that most materials are easy to find.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm PMing you now, Elizabeth!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos. If I can get this to upload...


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I am a retired seamstress and would be happy to test your pattern, if you still need help. Pm me if you néed me.

GrandmaNona


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes - I have one sewing pattern I had copyrighted for sale in my Etsy shop (Doll Clothes) I have sold 54 downloads since June of last year, when I first posted it. That's all I have in the Etsy shop right now . I love your bread basket- ingenious! Should work for tortillas too.
You can also sell your knitting pattern in your Etsy shop.
Good Luck!
By the way- it is usually the instructions that need adjusting. My oldest granddaughter sews- she was my tester. I do recommend that you ask at least one person to make it and pencil in any changes to your instructions. What is clear to you may not be to another person.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your sewing pattern, bwtyer! 

I suggest that you try to sell your pattern on Craftsy, too. I have had some success with a knitting pattern on Craftsy.

Did you have any problem getting testers for your pattern?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, I see your granddaughter was your tester. My MIL sews but she is caring for her very seriously ill daughter now, so I wouldn't ask her. None of my friends sew, knit or crochet.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Aleigh said:


> Congratulations on your sewing pattern, bwtyer!
> 
> I suggest that you try to sell your pattern on Craftsy, too. I have had some success with a knitting pattern on Craftsy.
> 
> Did you have any problem getting testers for your pattern?


My tester was my granddaughter so no trouble at all- I have several close friends who sew, so I am fortunate to have test sewers close by if I should need them.
Where are you located?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I've PMed you Grandma Nona


----------



## fcsltd (Aug 29, 2013)

I sew and would be happy to test your pattern (it looks very professional and useful as well as beautiful by the way) however I would need some lead time as my job is quite busy at the moment. I am very good at proof reading,editing and clarifying muddled instructions


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am sure I could test a pattern if the deadline isn't too close. Nov. 20 is too close for me right now. I have been sewing since I was nine and made almost all of my three kids clothes until they got to middle school. I don't sew as much now as I used to, but I can still do it.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a professionsl seamstress and would love to help but going out of town till early December. Please keep me in mind for the future.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is great!! I think you have a winner here!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm an Indie pattern designer. Actually, if there is an Off-Off-Off Broadway equivalent of an Independent pattern designer, that would be me! In other words, I'm just a home designer of knitting/sewing pattern(s).

I have published one knitting pattern, which was test knitted by the volunteers of the Free Pattern Testers Group on Ravelry. Unfortunately, there is no such forum, or at least I don't know of one, for sewing patterns. As I said in the beginning of this post, I don't have a blog or any other platform from which to ask for testers.

One of the basic tenants of the Free Pattern Testing group, and, in fact, most testers for any independent designer, is that the testers volunteer their time, as well as providing the materials and feedback. The compensation is the free pattern and in the words of one tester, "in general, pattern testers are just helping out the designer just for the fun of it." (I got this quote from a quick google search just now: http://mystarsblog.com/2014/06/06/add-pattern-tester-to-your-list-of-skills/ )

In a private conversation with one tester I realized that this may come as a surprise to a few people. I started the post off by asking if anyone had ever needed pattern testers, and if so, how did they recruit them. I've been very pleasantly surprised, and a bit overwhelmed by the number of people who have responded with offers to test or help in some way!

I am very sorry, if there has been a misunderstanding about payment for testing. If you feel this is an unfair exchange, I understand completely, and hope you will feel free to withdraw your offer.

In addition to posting this here, I will also be sending it to those who have PMed me.

Thanks to everyone, and again I apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Ronie! You are very kind


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> I am a professionsl seamstress and would love to help but going out of town till early December. Please keep me in mind for the future.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

fcsltd said:


> I sew and would be happy to test your pattern (it looks very professional and useful as well as beautiful by the way) however I would need some lead time as my job is quite busy at the moment. I am very good at proof reading,editing and clarifying muddled instructions


I am hoping to have this pattern available for sale before Christmas. In fact, originally, I was hoping to have it available before Thanksgiving, but I doubt that I'll make that deadline.

If you have time and would be interested to do some proofreading, editing, and the clarifying of muddling - no sewing - before Nov. 20, please PM me.

There has been some misunderstanding about the tester/designer process, so I ask that you please read my explanation posted above. :|


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I am sure I could test a pattern if the deadline isn't too close. Nov. 20 is too close for me right now. I have been sewing since I was nine and made almost all of my three kids clothes until they got to middle school. I don't sew as much now as I used to, but I can still do it.


I understand about the deadline being too close. sigh. Thanks so much for the offer, though!

I'm calling that deadline flexible at the moment, but I haven't decided to give up on it completely. But, I probably will be end up adding a few days to it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have tested friends patterns but they have always supplied the makings and either paid or let the sewer/knitter keep the finished product. Sometimes I have traded or bartered. With time constraints for everyone these days I can see why some do not respond without specific details.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I would be willing to test your pattern


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I have tested friends patterns but they have always supplied the makings and either paid or let the sewer/knitter keep the finished product. Sometimes I have traded or bartered. With time constraints for everyone these days I can see why some do not respond without specific details.


Everyone who tests is, of course, going to keep the finished product as well as the finished pattern!


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

I am interested in test sewing your pattern, thanks


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to test your pattern.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Normagw and Christmas Tree for your offer to test this pattern. I have PMed you.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Wheeze, I have PMed you as well.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I would be glad to test your pattern also if you don't have enough testers yet


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> I would be glad to test your pattern also if you don't have enough testers yet


I have PMed you, Mitzi.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Your project is beautiful.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

beachperson said:


> Your project is beautiful.


Thank you, Beachperson! You're very kind.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am also a retired seamstress and will test your pattern if you want me to.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I think pattern and finished product is great compensation. I wish I had time to help you as I love your finished bread warmer. 

I'm busy sewing GI Joe clothes. Sometimes I wish I could find someone to help me see. &#128522;

Good luck. 

Robin


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you to all the wonderful offers! I truly appreciate the help! 

I believe I have enough testers now, and how I wish I had come to Knitting Paradise first! I would be three weeks ahead with at least one less migraine!

Thanks, again!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I am also a retired seamstress and will test your pattern if you want me to.


I have PMed you glnwhi


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I think pattern and finished product is great compensation. I wish I had time to help you as I love your finished bread warmer.
> 
> I'm busy sewing GI Joe clothes. Sometimes I wish I could find someone to help me see. 😊
> 
> ...


Thank you, String Queen for your sweet comments.

Sewing GI Joe clothes?! That sounds like fun!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Aleigh said:


> Thank you, String Queen for your sweet comments.
> 
> Sewing GI Joe clothes?! That sounds like fun!


You are welcome

After 10+ years the 'fun' is about gone but I still get plenty of orders to keep me very busy. I only take time to knit while TV watching in the evening and on Sunday.

Robin


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

String Queen said:


> You are welcome
> 
> After 10+ years the 'fun' is about gone but I still get plenty of orders to keep me very busy. I only take time to knit while TV watching in the evening and on Sunday.
> 
> Robin


Wow - 10+ years! I can see how that might squeeze a little fun out it! But, on behalf of little boys everywhere (I had 3), I thank you for not calling them dolls! lol - They're ACTION FIGURES, MOM!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I realize I am too late for this test sewing- but please do put me on your list for your next pattern. Nuts- as this is very sweet, and would have made great Christmas gifts. I am about to breakout the old machine and serger this week to make a layette for my Veterinarian. Sewing is so much quicker than knitting, but I will also be knitting a mitt/hat and booties set. 

Seriously- please add me to your list for the future! Just PM me. I understand that as a tester I buy all my own supplies etc., make the item and give feedback on the process and clarify any questions. Same as testing for a knitting pattern. No problem. BTW- hoping you will let me know when your pattern is posted for sale!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Aleigh said:


> Wow - 10+ years! I can see how that might squeeze a little fun out it! But, on behalf of little boys everywhere (I had 3), I thank you for not calling them dolls! lol - They're ACTION FIGURES, MOM!


Thanks. But actually my customers are grown men and a few women. They use my stuff to customize figures into TV/movie characters, cartoon figures. I dressed on like my dad several years ago. I make mostly non-military clothing.

Robin


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, Cainchar. I will do that! 
It sounds like you've got your work cut out for you!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Thanks. But actually my customers are grown men and a few women. They use my stuff to customize figures into TV/movie characters, cartoon figures. I dressed on like my dad several years ago. I make mostly non-military clothing.
> 
> Robin


That's intriguing. You've found a unique niche.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a semi-retired seamstress, have had my own sewing business for about 25 years. If you still need help, please PM me


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Aleigh said:


> Everyone who tests is, of course, going to keep the finished product as well as the finished pattern!


Looks like a great pattern to have, good luck!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Tove said:


> I'm a semi-retired seamstress, have had my own sewing business for about 25 years. If you still need help, please PM me


Thanks for offering to help test the pattern, Tove, but I believe I have enough testers at this time. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, Montana Gramma!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Aleigh said:


> Thanks for offering to help test the pattern, Tove, but I believe I have enough testers at this time. Thanks anyway!


No problem, keep my name handy if you should need help in the future


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Tove said:


> No problem, keep my name handy if you should need help in the future


I will do that!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You ParkerEliz, Eggplant Lady, Wheeze, and Christmas Tree for your generosity in testing my sewing pattern. I truly appreciate your time, talent and feedback!

Thanks again, Ladies!


----------

